# Homemade Italian Sausage



## velochic (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't get Italian Sausage here (or at least I've not found it) but there is sausage GALORE here.  My mom loves breakfast sausage and biscuits and sausage gravy made with* Italian Sausage*.  I want to put a recipe together before she comes to visit us next month, so I can surprise her with a favorite "American" breakfast instead of the usual Bavarian Weisswurst or ButterBreze.

Can anyone tell me what seasonings are in Italian Sausage, so I can make it myself?  I'll be starting out with plain bulk sausage (without casings).  Thanks!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 22, 2004)

Italian Sausage
2 1/2 pounds pork shoulder, butt portion,
    trimmed and cut into large chunks
1/2 tablespoon coarse kosher salt
1 tablespoon dried anise
1/2 teaspoon freshly-ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
2 tablespoons water
4 garlic cloves, minced

1/2 pound pork fat, cut into large chunks

Mix the shoulder chunks with the spices, water and garlic in a large bowl, turning and mixing until the meat is evenly coated.

Feed the mixture, alternating with the pork fat pieces, through your meat grinder.  Use the grinding disc with the largest holes.

Makes 3 pounds.


----------



## velochic (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks!  I don't have a grinder, though.  I'm starting with pre-ground sausage (bulk).  Can I just mix the spices into the sausage?


----------



## Audeo (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, you can.  Just mix as well as possible by hand.  I would then form the mixture into "logs" and tightly cover them in lots of plastic wrap, then refridgerate for a few hours before slicing or crumbling, then cooking.

Please let me know how this works for you.  And Happy Friday over there in the lovely city of Munich!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't imagine Italian sausage without red wine, fresh chopped parsley and garlic.  These ingredients are the essence of  great tasting sausage.  When my butcher makes this for me, he also adds parmesan cheese.  Audeo's recipe is good,  but if you add the above ingredients you will have terrific Italian sausage.  By the way,  if you can't find dried anise, fennel seeds are the same thing.  Try not to leave these out.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 26, 2004)

Vegas, I absolutely agree with you on the wine and garlic.  Parsley, I wonder about.  What flavor does that add?  I would love to try these additions, though!  What proportions/how much wine would you suggest?  Could you make a suggestion using the proportions of my recipe above, or would you (probably better!) please submit your own recipe?

Thank you so much for your ideas here!


----------



## velochic (Sep 26, 2004)

Vegas, thanks for the additional thoughts.  I don't think the Italian Sausage I used to buy in the States had wine in it, though.    Something about those stick-in-the-mud laws concerning alcohol.  Thanks for the fennel advice!


----------



## togodbtglory (Feb 8, 2006)

Are there any good recipes for Italian sausage made with beef or chicken. Or can I just substitute beef for pork?


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 8, 2006)

You can go to WalMart and buy a hand grinder for about 7 - 9 Euro, you can also go to the Metzger and he will grind it for you.  When we lived in Homburg I just took them the recipe and they made it for me.  ; )


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2006)

We made bulk Italian sausage with venison and pork last year, and it's very good. I did use the red wine, but we used a pre-mixed seasoning which had too much fennel for me. I'm not fond of that "licorice" taste. Next time, I will make my own seasoning mix, and use less fennel and a lot more garlic. 
If one didn't want to use pork, I think ground turkey would be a good substitute.


----------

